# Bosch food processor



## Jimmy81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am on the hunt for a Food processor and Bosch seems to be one of the best according to reviews.

The modells Im thiking of is :

Bosch MCM5540







Bosch 64085






The first one have won a couple of tests and have been on the market for a long time. This is now discontinued by Bosch.

The second one is a new model with just a few useer reviews(amazon) but have got about the same grade as the first one.

Bosch support said that they would choose the first one becouse of best in test and so on.

I will use the food processor for slice, hack, pommes frites and mixing small dough and some shakes.

Witch one would you choose and why?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd choose the newer model because it appears to have larger blender and processor bowl.  Larger bowls are more versatile to handle different recipes.


----------



## Jimmy81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks,

This is what I find on Bosch hompage : 

*New model*
Motor : 1200W
Size : 3.9 L
Capacity : 0,750 KG flour + ingredients (Max 1.5 KG dough)
Blender : 1.5 L

*Old model*
Motor : 1100W
Size : 3.9 L
Capacity : 1 KG flour + ingredients (Max 2.1 KG dough mixture)
Blender : 1.5 L

So the old model will handle more so I supose that I should go with that one?

The only reason to choose the new version as I see it is smaller footprint and tool to do dices. The old version do however have dough hooks instead of a dough knife. I supose the dough hooks will be a bit better?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2014)

The container sizes were deceiving to me.  The other differences appear to be minor.  Either a dough hook or knife will do the job.  My FP has a dough knife.  My stand mixer has a dough hook.

If the footprint is important to you, go with that.  Otherwise, you may be able to get a better price for the older model as it's being replaced.


----------



## Jimmy81 (Oct 8, 2014)

The price is about the same, the new is about $14 more. According to Bosch the "new model" is not really a replacement so the old one will probably not go down that much. I have seen better prices but there have been missing tools like the french fries slicer. There is a pulse drive on the new version that is missing on the old but im not sure this is something I will need.

Foot print is not that important, the machine will be sitting in a cabinet when not in use. But I do think that the look of the new one is better and it seems like most of the manufactures uses this type of design. Dont know if it really have any advantages.

I am more into the old one right now based on better capacity and dough hook, but its not an easy choise.


----------



## Jimmy81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone that have tested these products?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2014)

Bosch offers three food processors for sale to the US market.  None look like the one you've pictured.


----------

